# Looking for a job in London before arrival



## detzey (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I'm planning to move to London as soon as august and I'm wondering if it is advisable to start looking for a job before getting to there.

I currently live in Brazil, but as I'm a European citizen I don't have any trouble to live and work in UK. 

Should I start sending CVs and applying for jobs online even if I'm not there?

If so, should I explain in the cover letter my European citizenship status and the fact that I'm not there yet but I'm planning to go in August?

And how about calling the employers using an UK Skype number? Would they be upset when they found out that I'm not there yet?

I thank you all in advance and hope to hear anyone who can give me an useful advise.

Cheers


----------



## detzey (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi - sorry, have been kind of out of touch the last few days, so didn't notice your post had been kind of overlooked.

Given that you have EU nationality, you should DEFINITELY include that on your CV so there is no question about your immigration status. Mention your travel plans in the cover letter (it falls under the "availability" issue).

It was a long time ago, but when I was job hunting in Europe from California, I simply mentioned my availability for interviews in the cover letter ("I will be in the area after 5th August..." or whatever). Make sure your contact information is on your CV. I don't think there is much problem at this point, as summer is a slow hiring time anyhow.

You may want to look into getting one of those SkypeIn numbers in the UK. That way you'd have a "local" area phone number with an answering machine so they could contact you by phone if they want to.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with applying from abroad, it is normal to arrange phone interviews.

You *must* mention your migratory status, otherwise many prospective employers will simply not look at your CV.


----------



## anita.patt (May 29, 2009)

Hi There !!

Yep you can start applying online ... many companies select with phone interviews. Hope it helps .


----------



## detzey (Jun 19, 2009)

Thank you all for answering my question. I really apreciate your help.

Cheers!


----------

